# Looking for a coach for my son



## skillz91745 (Mar 18, 2017)

He is U8 (7 years old). I am in school and so is my wife. Therefore, we do not have time for "club soccer" at this time. However, he does play AYSO.

Can any1 recommend a good soccer coach? Developmental training, skills, etc. We live in Hacienda Heights. Will go to surrounding cities such as LP, West Covina, Covina, Whittier....

Thank you!


----------



## seth1paul1 (Mar 18, 2017)

skillz91745 said:


> He is U8 (7 years old). I am in school and so is my wife. Therefore, we do not have time for "club soccer" at this time. However, he does play AYSO.
> 
> Can any1 recommend a good soccer coach? Developmental training, skills, etc. We live in Hacienda Heights. Will go to surrounding cities such as LP, West Covina, Covina, Whittier....
> 
> Thank you!


There is soccer trainer in whittier named Beto that I would highly recommend. He runs a Friday afternoon/evening clinic. Maybe Wednesday also. In winter time he is at adventure park (old gunn ave park) and in spring/summer he moves to parnell park. Emphasis is foot skills which is perfect for that age group.

Good luck!


----------



## skillz91745 (Mar 19, 2017)

seth1paul1 said:


> There is soccer trainer in whittier named Beto that I would highly recommend. He runs a Friday afternoon/evening clinic. Maybe Wednesday also. In winter time he is at adventure park (old gunn ave park) and in spring/summer he moves to parnell park. Emphasis is foot skills which is perfect for that age group.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!! Seth-Paul!  Do you have an email or phone number for
> Beto?


----------



## Primetime (Mar 19, 2017)

skillz91745 said:


> He is U8 (7 years old). I am in school and so is my wife. Therefore, we do not have time for "club soccer" at this time. However, he does play AYSO.
> 
> Can any1 recommend a good soccer coach? Developmental training, skills, etc. We live in Hacienda Heights. Will go to surrounding cities such as LP, West Covina, Covina, Whittier....
> 
> Thank you!





skillz91745 said:


> He is U8 (7 years old). I am in school and so is my wife. Therefore, we do not have time for "club soccer" at this time. However, he does play AYSO.
> 
> Can any1 recommend a good soccer coach? Developmental training, skills, etc. We live in Hacienda Heights. Will go to surrounding cities such as LP, West Covina, Covina, Whittier....
> 
> Thank you!


My sons 2009 team in La Mirada is looking for players.  It's a lower level club team so not quite as many commitments as most others.  LMFC Rodriguez.


----------



## fjc8871 (Mar 20, 2017)

seth1paul1 said:


> There is soccer trainer in whittier named Beto that I would highly recommend. He runs a Friday afternoon/evening clinic. Maybe Wednesday also. In winter time he is at adventure park (old gunn ave park) and in spring/summer he moves to parnell park. Emphasis is foot skills which is perfect for that age group.
> 
> Good luck!


I 2nd Beto for group training. Fridays are usually for the older and more experienced kids and Wednesdays are for the youngers iirc. My son started going to Beto on Wednesdays and he invited him to come on Fridays instead. Price is very reasonable.  If I was looking for group training in the area, I would take my kids to Beto.


----------



## sierrasracing (Mar 21, 2017)

Can I have his contact number ?


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 21, 2017)

If you ever move down to San Diego, I have the top guy to recommend you. Moved up to like 30 miles north of los angeles so looking for someone ourselves. Top trainers are hard to find, we miss ours. Good luck!


----------



## fjc8871 (Mar 21, 2017)

sierrasracing said:


> Can I have his contact number ?


Sorry I don't have his number. We would just show up to train. During daylight savings he is at Parnell Park in Whittier closer to Mulberry St as previously stated.


----------



## Leftydad (Mar 22, 2017)

Fullerton Rangers is only 15 minutes from HH
I could get you excellent training. We have CSUF team working with kids your Sons age.


----------



## skillz91745 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you for all the information peeps (seth1 paul1; for the PM's). I guess it is like anything else we learn as we go.


----------

